
Amazon chooses 20 HQ2 Finalists - jonwachob91
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/technology/amazon-finalists-headquarters.html
======
jonwachob91
Atlanta

Austin

Boston

Chicago

Columbus, OH

Dallas

Denver

Indianapolis

Los Angeles

Miami

Montgomery County, MD

Nashville

Newark

NYC

Northern Virginia

Philadelphia

Pittsburgh

Raleigh

Toronto

Washington D.C.

